# [profile] emerge -e system marche pas (resolu)

## yuna

voila mon probleme

```
ns300231 / # emerge -e system

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

To upgrade do the following steps:

# There are several possible profiles that you can use to replace this one.

# default-linux/x86/2007.0

# default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

# default-linux/x86/2007.0/server

# default-linux/x86/no-nptl

# default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

# By default, we use the desktop profile.

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop make.profile

# This profile is deprecated and will be removed on or after June 1, 2007

Calculating system dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/pam-login package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

et quand je tape emerge --pretend

```
ns300231 / # emerge --pretend

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

To upgrade do the following steps:

# There are several possible profiles that you can use to replace this one.

# default-linux/x86/2007.0

# default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

# default-linux/x86/2007.0/server

# default-linux/x86/no-nptl

# default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

# By default, we use the desktop profile.

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop make.profile

# This profile is deprecated and will be removed on or after June 1, 2007

Usage:

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] [ ebuildfile | tbz2file | dependency ] [ ... ]

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] < system | world >

   emerge < --sync | --metadata | --info >

   emerge --resume [ --pretend | --ask | --skipfirst ]

   emerge --help [ system | world | config | --sync ]

Options: -[abBcCdDefgGhikKlnNoOpqPsStuvV] [--oneshot] [--newuse] [--noconfmem]

                                          [ --color < y | n >  ] [ --columns ]

                                                                 [--nospinner]

                                          [ --deep  ] [--with-bdeps < y | n > ]

Actions: [ --clean | --depclean | --prune | --regen | --search | --unmerge ]

   For more help try 'emerge --help' or consult the man page.

ns300231 / #
```

info : heu bah rien le probleme c est que je suis nouveaux dans linux ^^

desoler de vous deranger mais pouvez vous m aider

ATTENTION : sur le forum il a une commande qui a fait buger mon serveur les bonne commande a tapez son celle de nico_calais:

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> J'arrive un peu tard mais pour bien faire, il aurait fallu faire un 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C pam-login
> 
> ...

 

je remerci ce forum de son aide precieuseLast edited by yuna on Thu Jun 14, 2007 2:58 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Bonsoir et bienvenue à toi.  :Smile: 

Peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum stp ? Merci  :Smile: 

Pour ton problème, est-ce que tu as lu et compris le message qui t'es affiché ? Et le cas échéant, as-tu appliqué ce qui t'es demandé de faire ?

D'autre part, une recherche sur le forum t'aurai donné la solution également, la question ayant déjà été posée plusieurs fois.

----------

## yuna

desoler pour le titre  je l ai modifier

en se qui conserne du texte que j ai ecrit je n ai rien compris et l anglais et moi sa fait 2

donc s il vous plait aidé moi

et pour ce qui est de la recherche c est que je ne sais meme pas se que je fais (je ne suis que des tutorial par si par la)

et non je n utilise pas linux parce que l on me l un imposer mais parce que je veux apprendre ^^

HS:je recherche un livre sur linux ( et gentoo) connaisez vous des bon livre pour apprendre a utiliser ce systeme d exploitation

----------

## geekounet

Oui enfin, [problème] c'est pas trop utile, tu devrais mettre un truc du genre [profile], ça aidera mieux les gens qui feront des recherches par la suite...

Pour ton problème, emerge te dit que ton profil portage est trop vieux et que tu dois passer à un plus récent, il faut donc que tu fasses les actions suivantes :

```
# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop make.profile

```

Je te conseille par ailleurs de lire complètement la documentation sur Portage et le reste de Gentoo, tu apprendras bien plus sur son fonctionnement  :Wink: 

EDIT : fait un peu attention à ton orthographe aussi stp, tu n'en seras que plus lisible pour les autres  :Smile: 

----------

## yuna

j ai fait se ke tu ma dit 

```
ns300231 / # ls -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop make.profile

ls: ne peut accéder make.profile: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop:

total 12

4 make.defaults  4 parent  4 virtuals
```

```
ns300231 / # emerge -e system

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

ns300231 / #

```

voila se que sa me marque je crois que sa a pas marcher

desoler de te redemandez de l aide

----------

## geekounet

C'est ln, pas ls ...

----------

## yuna

je suis trop bete je retente et desoler de t avoir deranger merci encore

----------

## geekounet

Tu ne déranges pas, on est là pour aider. Si ton problème est résolu, n'oublie pas de l'indiquer dans le titre comme il se doit.  :Smile: 

----------

## yuna

encore dsl mais sa a pas marcher 

```
ns300231 etc # emerge -e system

Calculating system dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/pam-login package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

```
ns300231 etc # emerge --pretend

Usage:

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] [ ebuildfile | tbz2file | dependency ] [ ... ]

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] < system | world >

   emerge < --sync | --metadata | --info >

   emerge --resume [ --pretend | --ask | --skipfirst ]

   emerge --help [ system | world | config | --sync ]

Options: -[abBcCdDefgGhikKlnNoOpqPsStuvV] [--oneshot] [--newuse] [--noconfmem]

                                          [ --color < y | n >  ] [ --columns ]

                                                                 [--nospinner]

                                          [ --deep  ] [--with-bdeps < y | n > ]

Actions: [ --clean | --depclean | --prune | --regen | --search | --unmerge ]

   For more help try 'emerge --help' or consult the man page.

ns300231 etc #

```

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu as un paquet qui bloque un autre ...

```
emerge -epv system | less
```

Surement pam-login qui bloque shadow ...

Ds ce cas tu désinstalle le paquet qui bloque ... Et tu relance ton merge ...

----------

## yuna

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu as un paquet qui bloque un autre ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

voila se que me donne se que tu ma marquer 

 *Quote:*   

> ns300231 / # emerge -epv system | less
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating system dependencies  ....... done!
> ...

 

que dois je faire ?

----------

## man in the hill

Tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir des paquets qui bloquent mais ils sont peut-être en fin, tu n'as pas listé tous les paquets (Ctrl + c pour continuer avec less)...

tape cette commande tu verras tous les paquets afficher par page :

```
emerge -epv system | more
```

----------

## yuna

voila la suite

```
ns300231 / # emerge -epv system | less

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  USE="(-minimal%)" 8 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 [2.56] USE="(-minimal%)" 70 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35 [1.32] USE="(-minimal%)" 96 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 [1.33.1] USE="nls" 84 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7i] USE="sse2%* zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 3,238 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20050804] 95 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2  3 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 [1.11.14-r8] USE="unicode* -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 [3.2.1] USE="-no-old-linux%" 395 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.44 [2.31] USE="nls" 1,787 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  367 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  515 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  466 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  565 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  648 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2  USE="ipv6 nls ssl -build -debug -socks5 -static" 1,190 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6 [5.4-r6] USE="gpm unicode* -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace%" 2,347 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,487 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p15-r1 [3.1_p16] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla% (-build%)" 2,518 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] USE="(-selinux) (-emacs%)" 560 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/less-394  USE="unicode*" 481 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.4 [1.3.10-r1] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode* -debug -justify -minimal -slang (-build%)" 1,284 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) (-ip28) (-ip32r10k) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc

 -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1] 748 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39-r2 [1.38-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 6 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  434 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/which-2.16  123 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  2,854 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 [2.5-r2] USE="nls nptlonly* -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -nptl -profile (-selinux)" 524 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r7 [2.12r-r3] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 1,509 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.32  USE="nls" 79 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.5.2-r1 [1.4.3] USE="ipv6 -doc -krb4 -tcl% (-berkdb%*) (-static%) (-tcltk%) (-tetex%)" 9,857 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="-X -cjk%" 2,836 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 [3.4.6-r1] USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -d% -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) (-ip28) (-ip32r10k) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx

-nopie -nossp -objc -test% -vanilla" 27,700 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r9  42 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.3 [22.1] USE="ipv6 nls -X (-selinux)" 252 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.39-r1  USE="nls -nfs" 120 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 [1.6-r1] USE="nls" 247 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1  USE="acl* nls (-selinux) -static -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r2 [2.6.8-r2] USE="acl* ipv6 -static -xinetd (-build%)" 793 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p2 [5.1_p4] 1,993 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.2] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk% -ucs2 (-X%) (-tcltk%)" 7,976 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 kerberos perl readline ssl tcpd -debug -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 3,707 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.5-r1] USE="nls python" 563 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  27 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp* -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.21 [4.13] USE="python (-build%)" 538 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3] USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)" 6,347 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.14-r1] USE="cracklib%* nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 1,481 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1 [4.3_p2-r1] USE="kerberos* ldap* pam tcpd -X% -X509 -chroot -hpn -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-ipv6%*) (-sftplogging%)" 1,004 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

Total: 107 packages (64 upgrades, 7 new, 2 in new slots, 34 reinstalls, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 213,830 kB
```

----------

## yuna

c est ses 2 program qui se bloque ?

```
[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14) 
```

le quel enlever et comment l enlever ?

----------

## shaakar

Salut !

Désintalle pam-login

```
emerge -C sys-apps/pam-login
```

et après tu relance

```
emerge -e system
```

Ca devrait passer...

----------

## yuna

merci c est bon sa marche merci beaucoup

----------

## yuna

un pti probleme mon serveur ne redemarre plus 

mon prestataire ma mis un noyau alternatif pour modifier 

alors comment puis je remettre la choses que j ai enlever ?

----------

## yuna

le systeme est pas gentoo je suis totalement perdu aidez moi s il vous plait

----------

## Trevoke

1) Si le probleme est resolu, s'il-te-plait, mets "resolu" dans le titre

2) Si tu as un nouveau probleme, cree un nouveau thread

3) Si ce n'est pas Gentoo, il n'y a absolument aucune garantie qu'on puisse t'aider! Decris le probleme (dans le nouveau thread) de facon aussi complete que possible.

----------

## yuna

cela est le meme probleme vu ke c est la comsequence de la solution de se probleme

----------

## Trevoke

La solution de ce probleme etait de mettre ton profil a jour et de retirer pam-login, qui n'est plus utilise. Tout cela a ete fait sous Gentoo (en utilisant portage et le systeme Gentoo).

Maintenant tu nous dis que ton serveur ne redemarre plus et que quelqu'un a mis un autre kernel. On ne sait pas qui, on ne sait pas quel kernel. Ensuite, tu nous dis que le systeme n'est pas Gentoo. Aide-nous a comprendre -- j'y pyge rien.

Quant a ta reponse, tu ne peux pas reinstaller pam-login et ce n'est pas interessant de faire cela, parce que shadow maintenant fait ce que pam-login faisait.

Si tu nous disais le genre de message d'erreur que tu recois, on pourrait t'aider -- je reste cependant categorique que c'est un nouveau probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour,

 Heuu ... par pitié fait un effort de français à défaut de comprendre l'anglais ..

 Ensuite si tu ne comprends pas l'anglais fait au moins l'effort de traduire mot à mot les messages que Gentoo te donne ..

----------

## dapsaille

[Mystic-mode]cela est le meme probleme vu ke c est la comsequence de la solution de se probleme[/Mystic-mode]

 Je viens de percuter après une bonne nuit de pilotage ....   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

J'arrive un peu tard mais pour bien faire, il aurait fallu faire un 

```
emerge -C pam-login

emerge -1 shadow
```

et ensuite

```
emerge -e system
```

[mode parano] Le truc c'est que je ne pense pas que shadow va être mis à jour en premier. Or sans shadow mis à jour et sans pam-login, bien que les sessions en cours restent, on ne peut plus connecter d'utilisataur.

ça fait peut être n peu parano, mais j'aurai tendance à dire de minimiser le temps sans pam-login et shadow. Une panne de courant est si vite arrivée   :Confused: 

[/mode parano]

----------

## dapsaille

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> J'arrive un peu tard mais pour bien faire, il aurait fallu faire un 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C pam-login
> 
> ...

 

[mode anti-parano] Faudrais que la coupure arrive pile-poil pendant les 3 secondes nécessaires à la copie des fichiers une fois l'emerge terminé .. pis m'en fout j'ai un onduleurrheuuuu ;o [/mode anti-parano]

----------

## yuna

pour renseignement:

mon serveur est chez ovh c est la release 2 32 bit

serveur type : 

Spécifications techniques

Processeur	

Intel  Core2Duo E6300

2x 1.80 GHz

Double Coeur

Architecture	64 bits

Mémoire vive	1 Go DDR2

Disque dur	2x 80 Go

Type disque	SATA2 RAID 0/1

voila pour le mode rescus je ne sais pas desoler

----------

## yuna

merci pour votre aide mon probleme est resolu et je vous en suis très reconnaissant

----------

